# GATECH Binder



## outoftune713 (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyone interested in selling there GATech power binder? Thanks.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 6, 2013)

What are they selling for?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 11, 2013)

All items for sale need to be posted in the classified section, not the exam prep sections of the forum.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?app=classifieds

Thanks,

RW


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Dec 27, 2013)

The binder itself would not do any good...its a bunch of hand written notes....it would be hard to figure out the notes without the videos. TRUST ME!


----------



## wannabePE (Dec 29, 2013)

I didn't watch the lectures but the binder can be very useful. It has a lot of info in if that I had already compiled from multiple other sources. Wish I would have had it from the beginning.


----------



## daw4888 (Dec 30, 2013)

wannabePE said:


> I didn't watch the lectures but the binder can be very useful. It has a lot of info in if that I had already compiled from multiple other sources. Wish I would have had it from the beginning.




I agree. I think I would have been just as well off only studying the binder. I did watch the lectures, but most the time I was tuned out doing other things. Just skimming through the binder will show you what you dont remember, and you need to study. If you can look at the problems in the binder and know what is going on, then you are good on that. If you dont, then you need to spend a few min figuring out what you dont know.


----------



## JB66money (Dec 31, 2013)

I am currently taking the Georgia Tech PE prep course, although the binder is excellent in itself, I am still following and studying the lectures as well as the binder even though I am a self learner, because the professors have been great. Professor Callen is good, I wish that I could have studied at GA Tech and had him as a professor that dude is excellent as a lecturer.


----------

